# Carbon steel roasting pan and rack?



## phasedweasel (Apr 7, 2011)

I was wondering what companies sell carbon steel roasting pans / racks.  Plain Google searches turn up products like the Oneida "carbon steel roasting pan", but when I click through I find that it's actually a non-stick coated aluminum pan.  Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I can't think of anyone who does because carbon steel is a poor choice for this function.

A roasting pan will catch juices and be wet for hours at a time. Bad situation for carbon steel, even well patinated. Same for the rack. It will lead to rust in the pan and metallic flavors in the foods and juices and destruction of the patina.

The carbon steel aspect would be nice when you move it onto a burner, but that's not the primary function or a roasting pan.

Any particular reason why you want this in roasting pan and rack?

non-stick heavy aluminum makes for a pretty good roasting pan in my experience actually. There's not a lot of agitation with metal instruments to scratch it up, it's not subjected to particularly high temps. Works well on a burner, clean up is easy.


----------



## phasedweasel (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't like non-stick in general.  The coating has a much shorter life than other cookware, and cleaning can damage the coating because roasting can produce a stubborn, baked on mess.  I tried my friend's Oneida non-stick aluminum pan, and the pan itself absolutely sucks when you move it to the stove top to deglaze and make gravy.  Stainless is a pain in the butt on releasing baked on messes as well.  Do you have any recommendations for a heavier pan, at least, that would be decent when on the stove top?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

If price were no object, i'd get a stainless clad roasting pan. Stainless steel comes clean fairly easily if left to soak, or filled with water and boiled on the stove top. And it's absolutely amazing what some automatic dishwasher detergent left in dirty pot of warm water overnight will accomplish.

My current roasting pan is about an 18 gauge stamped stainless piece. It's adequate, not great on a burner, but will do the job if you're careful. Fairly resistant to racking as well. I did my turkey yesterday in a half sheet rimmed aluminum baking sheet. Worked like a charm. Again adequate on the stove burner with some care and attention from the cook.

If I'm doing anything that will leave a tough mess, I tend to line the pan with parchment paper or Reynolds Release Foil (which I suppose you wouldn't use). Has worked quite well for me for a number of years now since my heavy non-stick aluminum pan coating wore out.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

May be you should check a _Le Creuse_t enameled cast iron roaster.


----------

